# What's your pick for the best Atmos Demo movie?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

We have enough Atmos titles to make this interesting...

I'm curious, what do you think is the best Atmos demo disc?

My pick remains Gravity (and Dolby's original Atmos Demo Disc 2014 as a strong runner-up). Gravity, though, has such a fantastic opening scene of swirling audio...loaded with dynamics... it's phenomenal!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I think it's a tough call between Gravity, Jupiter Ascending and San Andreas. Each has their pros and cons

Gravity has an incredible amount of depth to it, and it's easily discernible in space where you are focusing on individual pings and tings and little noises.

Jupiter Ascending as an epic sounding track that just exudes complexity and layering of noises

San Andreas is just the poster child for the ability to balance 10 gazillion sounds at once, layering softer vocals and the insanity of buildings crumbling all around you while the world burns so to speak


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Good call on Jupiter Ascending...

I wish that had been a better movie :-/ ... perhaps it would better demo legs in my home. Maybe it's time to give it another shot.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Good call on Jupiter Ascending...
> 
> I wish that had been a better movie :-/ ... perhaps it would better demo legs in my home. Maybe it's time to give it another shot.


it's a very visually beautiful movie, and the premise is a lot of fun. it's just the execution where it falls apart. great demo disc, but not much else.


----------



## s8830906 (Aug 23, 2016)

I liked the subtle uses of Atmos in "_John Wick_", especially the rain scenes.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Agree. Wick is fantastic Atmos film!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

While Gravity is phenomenal my personal favorite is Mad Max Fury Road. There are some real demo moments with it and to be honest too many to pick my favorite.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Fine...leave us left behinders out of the game. :laugh2:


----------

